# Benutzt man heutzutage eigentlich noch Frames ?



## TribunM (30. Mai 2004)

Jo ich wollte eine neue HP erstellen und ich frage mich ob überhaupt noch mit Frames oder iframes gearbeitet wird. Wenn ich Siemens.de oder auch andere große Seiten wie Chip oder so nehme,  sieht das für mich aus das die keine Frames nutzen oder irre ich mich da ? Wie macht man das denn heute und welche Möglichkeiten gibts da so ?

Greetz  Tribun


----------



## randomize (30. Mai 2004)

Ich glaube, dass sich Frames inzwischen wohl keiner größerer Beliebtheit mehr erfreuen.
AFAIK arbeiten heutzutage viele mit Tabellen, DIVs, Layern und allem, was dazu gehört.


----------



## TribunM (30. Mai 2004)

jo hatte ich mir gedacht. Also wird die Seite immer komplett neu geladen ?
Also auch die Navi als Beispiel, da die ja meistens immer dle gleiche bleibt ?


----------



## Happy Nihilist (30. Mai 2004)

Schaut man sich die aktuelle XHTML-Version an, so sind Frames eine Technik von gestern.


----------



## danielneunundsiebzig (30. Mai 2004)

Also wenn man mal eben mit wenig Zeitaufwand eine kleinere (z.B. private & rein informative) Seite basteln will finde ich Frames nach wie vor praktisch, weil die wenig Aufwand erforden und übersichtlich sind.
Bzw. gibts denn dazu in reinem HTML überhaupt eine Alternative?


----------



## fluessig (30. Mai 2004)

> Bzw. gibts denn dazu in reinem HTML überhaupt eine Alternative?


Stimmt, das ist die einzige Frage die wichtig ist. Welche Möglichkeiten hat man. Es gibt immer noch gute Gründe für Frames, insbesondere iframes denke ich sind immer wieder günstig (zB wenn man php und jsp mischen möchte usw).


----------



## fluessig (30. Mai 2004)

Aufgrund eines Verbindungsfehlers entstand hier leider ein Doppelposting.


----------



## tydu (30. Mai 2004)

hi,

denke, dass man sich auf öffentlichen Webseiten langsamn von Frames enfernen sollte.

Anders sehe ich das bei der Verwaltung dieser Seiten.
Bei CMS Systemen können sich Frames und IFrames als praktisch erweisen.

ciao tydu


----------

